# Ibanez BTB 406 or Brice Z6?



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 31, 2008)

Ibanez BTB 406 - 6 String Bass - (eBay.ca item 250230687192 end time 31-Mar-08 15:01:24 EDT)

or

Brice Z6 Red at HomeOld


What say you people?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd go for the BTB.

Its second hand, so its already lost a lot of its resale value, wheras if you hate the Brice you'll have to sell it for much less than $400. That said, I'm sure NickCormier will tell yuo you will have to pay another $600 in Canadian import taxes.  

Make sure you have some lemon oil kicking about for the BTB, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 31, 2008)

The dude wants $80 to ship me the Ibby, which I guess isn't too bad, but I WILL get hit with duty on the BTB for sure. The Brice costs $120 to ship, duty and everything included. Still cheaper to go with the Ibby I guess.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 31, 2008)

BTB


----------



## yevetz (Mar 31, 2008)

What else you except from me?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 31, 2008)

BTB is king. That is all!


----------



## JBroll (Mar 31, 2008)

Erm, I'd go Rondo...

Jeff


----------



## Ishan (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd get this instead : Brice HXB-406 6-String Nat Bubinga at HomeOld
While the Z6 seems to be a great bass, those single string bridges are really bad. A friend of mine have some and they are a pain to setup.
My


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 1, 2008)

I prefer the single string bridges  And it's neck through.


----------



## darren (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd probably go for the BTB.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really liked the BTB 5 string I played a while back, I'd go with the BTB personally.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 1, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I prefer the single string bridges  And it's neck through.



Don't misunderstand me, I like single string bridges too but those are on the ultra cheap side  besides that it seems to be a pretty good bass.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 1, 2008)

in this case, BTB for sure!


----------

